# Medellin the ongoing transformation



## Pipe (Jan 7, 2007)

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h104/andresfelipe/dibujoby5.jpg[/IMG]







http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h104/andresfelipe/dibujo6xx4.jpghttp://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h104/andresfelipe/dibujo5nh2.jpghttp://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h104/andresfelipe/dibujo4pp4.jpghttp://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h104/andresfelipe/dibujo3fw9.jpghttp://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h104/andresfelipe/dibujo2lc7.jpg


Here are some pictures that prove the progression of what used to be the worlds most dangerous city. Medellin is now under Latin American statistics in crime and murder and is demonstrating leadership among latin american cities in different issues such as transportation, education,construction,health,and local governmentship.without words i think medellin,colombia is the most modern in latin america. how wonderful a city once known like crap is coming like gold

http://www.medellin.gov.co here is the website thats really helpful it shows proyects of construction, plus it has everything u need to know since its from the local government(i love that webpage!) MEDELLIN ADELANTE Y SIN REVERSA,


----------



## Pipe (Jan 7, 2007)

SORRY U GUYS I WROTE THE INFO SO STRECTHY BUT HERE IT IS Here are some pictures that prove the progression of what used to be the worlds most dangerous city. Medellin is now LOW under Latin American statistics in crime and murder and is demonstrating leadership among latin american cities in different issues such as transportation, education,construction,health,and local governmentship.without words i think medellin,colombia is the most modern city in latin america. how wonderful a city once known like crap is coming out like gold

http://www.medellin.gov.co here is the website thats really helps it shows proyects of construction, plus it has everything u need to know since its from the local government(i love that webpage!) MEDELLIN ADELANTE Y SIN REVERSA,


----------



## Juanca1379 (May 13, 2006)

*nice city but let's be honest,medallo is not the most modern city of latinamerica, Probably among them maybe!* *by the way the web site dosen't open!*


----------

